# Fantasy Basketball



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey I was looking around and noticed that over at the Pacer forum they started up a fantasy basketball league mostly for people from their forum I thought it sounded like a fun idea do we have enough people in here that would be intrested if so I can set one up at yahoo or something let me know whos all intrested here


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

sounds good .. i am in.


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

I'd probably join. Don't know much about fantasy basketball though.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

im down make a league i'll join


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

ok set one up and sent a pm to you guys with the info Once you guys go join i will make a list of whos all in so far and keep updating it anyone else want in just say so Also i set the draft for offline figured if we got enough people from here and got started up we could just do the draft in this thread or if yall want to do it live thru yahoo we could jus do that


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Im in.....set it up I'll join


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

why is it offline ?


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

We should definitely have a live draft.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

yeah im not joinning till he changes it


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I can change it to live draft but saying offline i meant we could do it in here like make a Random Draft order then Say whoevers Draft pick it is u jus come in here nd say i want for Example Allen iverson
then next person would just post who they want and so on but if you want me to switch it so its thru the yahoo site i can do that too


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

switch


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Ok Switched it to Live Draft but dont worry about the Date or time we will switch that whenever we get enough ppl


So far in (will Update as ppl join)

1.Route I-76
2.Cronrow Wallace


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

I just joined thats me bama


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

sign me up


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixersfan you got the info and password for league sent in a private message and musiclexer the leagues been switched to Live Draft so go ahead and get in anyone else intrested just post in here and ill send you the info

So far in (will Update as ppl join)

1.Route I-76
2.Cronrow Wallace
3.DieSlow69
4.Rayza


----------



## daboahmiz (Oct 19, 2005)

1st post........
fellow Sixers fans.....
i'm in, if ya'll want the competition......


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

daboahmiz said:


> 1st post........
> fellow Sixers fans.....
> i'm in, if ya'll want the competition......



Welcome to the board :cheers:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

daboahmiz said:


> 1st post........
> fellow Sixers fans.....
> i'm in, if ya'll want the competition......


Welcome to the boards daboahmiz! Don't forget to check in the Sixers Roll Call thread.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

Im in for some fantasy basketball guys.


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

Draft is tonight?


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Can someone explain how the point system works......Didnt know I had my team already....


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm in, but I don't know what it's really about.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

i want to join please.
is it too late?


----------

